# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Importi del cud non percepiti

## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Vi è fondato sospetto che, alla prossima scadenza, il datore di lavoro inserisca nel modello 770 l'importo già indicato nel CUD che si intendeva consegnare al dipendente, ma da questi non ritirato (rifiutato), benchè la somma in oggetto non sia stata corrisposta (da qui il rifiuto). A tutela del lavoratore rispetto a futuri possibili accertamenti del fisco per infedele dichiarazione (visto che il lavoratore presenta UNICO) è sufficiente, secondo Voi, inoltrare una racc. A/R all'Ufficio dell'Agenzia delle Entrate competente informandola della circostanza (per la quale vi è un contenzioso in atto) ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
il caso posto pone una serie di complicazioni che coinvolgono sia il datore di lavoro sia il lavoratore.  
Personalmente ritengo che fino a quando, con sentenza passata in giudicato, non si accerti la mancata corresponsione degli emolumenti al dipendente - fatto che fa scaturire l'obbligo certificativo e dichiarativo - vi sia: 
a) l'obbligo del dipendente di denunciare il reddito certificato e supposto non pagato; 
b) il diritto di proporre istanza, dinnanzi al giudice del lavoro, per il riconoscimento del diritto a riscuotere quanto certificato come reddito di lavoro dipendente e non ancora riscosso.  
Saluti

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Mi permetto di fare osservare che, se cos&#236; fosse, per il solo fatto che il datore di lavoro abbia versato le ritenute, senza tuttavia corrispondere i netti busta, il dipendente sar&#224; penalizzato per la tassazione, ad aliquota marginale superiore, degli altri redditi posseduti.
E' chiaro che, dovendo il CUD certificare redditi corrisposti, si pone un problema di onere della prova nei confronti del fisco circa la  mancata corresponsione. 
Ma, agendo preventivamente con la raccomandata, e successivamente con l'inoltro della documentazione inerente la causa in corso, non dovrebbe essere soddisfatto tale onere?
In altri termini, non &#232; eccessivo pretendere che il dipendente arrivi a sentenza passata in giudicato per evitare il danno ? Ossia, perch&#232; dovrebbe prevalere quanto denunciato al fisco dal datore di lavoro, rispetto a quanto denunciato invece dal lavoratore ?
Vi &#232; una norma che, agendo a favore del fisco, fa presumere corrisposti i redditi allo stesso comunicati dal datore di lavoro con il 770  ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Capisco la posizione del lavoratore, ma non concordo con il metodo utilizzato per non restare fiscalmente inciso dall'azione scellerata del datore di lavoro.  
Dal tenore del suo post mi sembra di capire che l'ex lavoratore &#232; titolare di altri redditi e che quello che preoccupa &#232; l'effetto dell'aliquota marginale sull'altro reddito. 
Cos&#236; facendo per&#242; estromettiamo il datore di lavoro dalla sua funzione di sostituto d'imposta, ruolo assegnato dal DPR 600/73, senza che sia provata la mancata corresponsione dei netti in busta. Anzi, il datore di lavoro ha dalla sua il versamento delle ritenute - sbagliato per competenza - ma pur sempre eseguito che lascerebbe presumere, salvo prova contraria, la corresponsione della retribuzione netta. 
Il danno provocato dall'effetto dell'aliquota marginale, sar&#224; unitamente al resto non corrisposto, oggetto del decreto ingiuntivo.  
Ma l'Erario &#232; terzo rispetto a questo rapporto e fino a quando non &#232; tutto assodato, secondo me solo dopo sentenza, non pu&#242; essere considerato il terzo inciso, spostando di fatto l'onere fiscale dal contribuente (l'ex lavoratore ) allo Stato. 
Non sono riuscito a trovare sentenze che stabiliscano il contrario. 
Saluti

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Ringrazio per il contributo, e soprattutto capisco che trattasi di un caso molto particolare, creato da un datore di lavoro scorretto che certifica e denuncia redditi non corrisposti, per i quali, in sede di 770, dovrebbe limitarsi ad indicare la sola componente previdenziale ed assicurativa, essendo palese che le ritenute, eventualmente versate, costituiscono un semplice credito verso l'Erario e non un prelievo operato per conto dello Stato (visto che non esiste la base imponibile su cui applicarlo=redditi corrisposti).

----------


## iam

Sono di parere contrario.... 
Mai e poi mai mi "sognerei" di dichiarare un reddito non percepito.... 
E francamente non mi azzarderei neanche a "mettere le mani avanti" con comunicazioni preventive all'Agenzia delle Entrate! 
Stiamo entrando nella fiscalità surreale....  :Frown:

----------


## marco.M

Permettimi di dissentire IAM...quest'anno mi è capitato un caso analogo ed ho indicato nel modello 730 il reddito certificato, mentre il lavoratore ha iniziato una vertenza sindacale per quanto non percepito (trattasi di una mensilità). 
Un saluto e buon lavoro

----------


## iam

> Permettimi di dissentire IAM...quest'anno mi è capitato un caso analogo ed ho indicato nel modello 730 il reddito certificato, mentre il lavoratore ha iniziato una vertenza sindacale per quanto non percepito (trattasi di una mensilità). 
> Un saluto e buon lavoro

  Ciao Marco!
Ti permetto di dissentire...  :Big Grin:  
Però cosa prova il tuo caso?  :Confused:  
Io ritengo grottesco dover denunciare al fisco delle somme non percepite (siamo al fantatestounico....).
Vieceversa il lavoratore ha il diritto (e gli strumenti) per pretendere la certificazione dei compensi effettivamente percepiti (com'è normale che sia....) e di poter dichiare esclusivamente quelli! 
Ti dirò di più..... se fossi un giudice del lavoro.....sarei tentato dal trarre conclusioni adeguate al bizzarro comportamento del lavoratore....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gontur

La tassazione segue il principio di cassa, non di competenza. Io non indico il reddito non percepito anche se dolosamente/colposamente inserito in certificazione.
Sicuramente ci sarà accertamento 41bis avverso il quale si farà valere la circostanza che il reddito non è stato percepito.

----------


## angelacottone

io ho avuto un caso simile e l'ispettorato del lavoro mi ha confermato (come altri nel mio post sul forum hanno fatto) che il lavoratore essendo obbligato a prensetare l'Unico, deve dichiarare solo i redditi effettvamente percepiti.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Qui la questione &#232; che non esiste la prova del mancato pagamento delle retribuzioni. 
C'&#232; solo un contenzioso attivato, ma non c'&#232; nulla che dica che il lavoratore abbia ragione.  
E sulla scorta di questo egli non adempie ai propri obblighi tributari ? 
Perch&#232; la sua parola dovrebbe prevalere su quella del datore di lavoro, al quale la legge attribuisce compiti certificativi da assolvere in autoliquidazione  ? 
Qual &#232; il danno del lavoratore, visto che fino a concorrenza del reddito di lavoro le ritenute sono state versate o comunque sono state certificate come ritenute ? 
Il danno &#232; quello del differenziale da aliquota marginale ?  
Bene, chieder&#224; il risarcimento al datore di lavoro che ha certificato irregolamente, ma questo che attinenza ha con i suoi obblighi tributari ?  
Perch&#232; non c'&#232; stato nessun reddito e dov'&#232; la prova di quanto affermato dal lavoratore ?  
L'avvio della causa ?  
Saluti

----------


## iam

> Perchè la sua parola dovrebbe prevalere su quella del datore di lavoro, al quale la legge attribuisce compiti certificativi da assolvere in autoliquidazione  ?

  Innanzitutto cordialissimi saluti Mister! (è sempre un piacere leggerLa)  :Smile:  
La parola del dipendente prevale (non dovrebbe..) semplicemente perchè è il datore di lavoro che ha i mezzi per dimostrare di aver eventualmente erogato il reddito (quietanze sulle buste paga, matrici di assegni bancari/circolari emessi, bonifici ecc... ecc....). 
Il danno poi non è quantificabile solamente nell'aliquota marginale.... 
bisogna vedere a quali prestazioni a sostegno del reddito ad esempio non può avere accesso (o accesso in misura ridotta) a causa di un reddito dichiarato ma non percepito! 
Ma senza voler nemmeno scendere in calcoli complicati.... ma dov'è la norma che impone (o anche che solo suggerisce) di dichiarare un reddito non percepito? 
Cerchiamo di non suggerire al fisco la tassazione per "trasparenza".....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Figurati il piacere &#232; tutto mio. 
Mah, prevale la parola del dipendente ? Non ne sono convinto.  
Noi stiamo discutendo di una questione senza sapere se il datore di lavoro - magari artatamente - riporta pagate le retribuzioni. E allora ?  Occorre un giudizio che accerti queste supposte irregolarit&#224;, Fin ad allora, qualnque sia il danno - ne avevo citato uno a titolo puramente esemplificativo - differenza da aliquota marginale, ecc.. questo sar&#224; oggetto di richiesta di risarcimento danni da parte del lavoratore truffato. 
Poi ognuno si comporta come meglio crede per accellerare i tempi di una giustizia sempre pi&#249; ingiusta a causa delle lungaggini giudiziarie. 
Saluti

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Beh, anche io dubito che sia onere del lavoratore provare che non ha percepito il reddito. Per fortuna la legge non crea presunzioni legali di questo tipo a favore del datore di lavoro. In ogni caso, vi ragguaglio del fatto che sono una molteplicit&#224; i lavoratori dipendenti da quel datore scorretto che si trovano nella medesima situazione del mio cliente Se tutti evitassero di inserire il reddito non percepito in unico, sicuramente avrebbe  prevalenza la presunzione semplice a beneficio del dipendente mio cliente, rispetto a quella che gioca a favore del datore (che non ha buste paga quietanzate, cud con firma di ricevuta dei lavoratori, copia di assegni consegnati, addebiti in c/c per bonifici disposti ecc.)

----------


## gattone0_0

Salve, riprendo questo vecchio post nella speranza che possa essere d'aiuto a qualcuno. Mi trovo nella stessa situazione del caso prospettato qui. Vi spiego cosa è successo. Come sapete, quando si lavora, molte volte accade che lo stipendio o gli stipendi arrivino tardi, molto tardi. Io avevo accumulato un ritardo di 3 mesi. Sta di fatto che nel frattempo l'azienda per cui lavoravo, chiede e ottiene il concordato preventivo. Durante il concordato preventivo, l'azienda viene ceduta in affitto, mi licenziano  ma non ho indietro i 3 mesi di cui ero creditore, oltre al tfr. Feci domanda al   fondo di garanzia inps, per quanto riguarda il tfr e le 3 mensilità. Mi accordano solo il tfr. Rimango creditore del mio ex datore di lavoro di 3 mensilità. Mi viene recapitato il cud che attesta  la corresponsione delle 3 mensilità. Siamo a cavallo di 2 anni, praticamente 2 mesi ricadono fine 2009 e 1 mese gennaio 2010. E' tempo di dichiarazione dei redditi, ho 3 cud nel 2010. Io in dichiarazione 2011 inserisco solo 2 cud, quello dell'inps per la disoccupazione e un altro per  reddito da lavoro dipendente ma non quello dell'azienda per cui ero creditore, sempre di 3 mensilità di cui una mensilità ricadente nel 2010. Chiedo lumi all'impiegato dell'agenzia, mi risponde e così via. Dopo un periodo non tanto lungo, il concordato non va a buon fine e l'azienda per cui ero creditore, porta i libri in tribunale dichiarando fallimento. Mi insinuo nel passivo per quelle 3 mensilità, la mia domanda viene accettata. Dopo 4 o 5 anni dalla presentazione del modello unico 2011, dall'agenzia delle entrate mi arriva un avviso di accertamento. Risultava a loro, che l'azienda,  di cui ero creditore, nel presentare il 770 dichiara la corresponsione di tutte le somme da me vantate. Cioè dichiara il falso, poichè non avevo ancora percepito le 3 mensilità.  Presento allora istanza in autotutela. Nel presentare istanza allego, fotocopia della mia domanda di insinuazione al passivo, dichiarazione del curatore attestante la non corresponsione del mio credito e inserimento del mio credito tra i creditori privilegiati. Nonostante tutto, l'agenzia delle entrate, iscrive a ruolo l'accertamento e sono in attesa di equitalia. Non so cosa fare. Ricorso contro la cartella di equitalia, per adesso, appena mi verrà notificata. 
Mi sapete dire come venirne fuori? Questa è la storia. State attenti. Ancora adesso, molti commercialisti, nel compilare la dichiarazione unica(ex CUD) dichiarano le somme per competenza e non per cassa e non c'è modo di far correggere la dichiarazione.

----------


## Antonietta2018

Dopo un periodo di cassa integrazione mi accorgo che  il mio datore di lavoro incomincia a versare i contributi per intero. Io ero convinta di essere ancora in cassa integrazione perché continuo a percepire un terzo dello stipendio ma il fatto che non fossi più chiamata a firmare la busta paga mi ma messo la pulce nell'orecchio e sono.andata a controllare  i versamenti inps. Quando mi presenterà il CU come dovrò comportarmi?  Mi costringeranno.a firmare per la consegna ma andremo ai ferri corti quando mi chiederanno di firmare le buste paga che ovviamente non farò mai. Temo che con il mio misero stipendio non riuscirò a coprire nemmeno le spese per le tasse. Posso solo supporre che il mio datore di lavoro abbia utilizzato questa strategia per poter richiedere nuovamente ammortizzatori sociali dopo aver dimostrato un periodo di stabilità finanziaria.

----------

